# The 7 Best Beginner Vegetables For New Gardeners



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

Great list. I will probably grow all those things but the yellow squash and eggplant. We just don't eat it. This year I'm really thinking about our consumption of our garden in addition to how much fun it is to grow things. If you grow things you don't eat you just end up wasting the produce. Just something to think about!
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..How Judgement Is Throwing Your Life Out of Balance =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie,

I think it is important to grow the vegetables that you enjoy and will consume. If you have the garden space and time you could always plant some vegetables specifically to donate. I have donated extra vegetables grown in my garden to homeless shelters or just give them to neighbors. Most of the time they are very happy to receive them. 

Tee


----------



## EdC (Mar 9, 2010)

Where I live spider mites and aphids are relentless pests when I try to grow tomatoes (and to a lesser extent, eggplants). Poor bee activity kills my squash yields.

I'm not trying to be critical, just sharing some potential problems. I can get around them with hand-pollination of the squash and waging a constant battle with the tomato pests, but for me it isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ed - Wow, I'm sorry to hear you have so much trouble with pests on your tomatoes. Have you ever tried the ladybugs from Gardens Alive to help with the aphids? Maybe try some tactics for attracting beneficial insects to your garden? Just trying to sling some ideas. I don't know what I'd do if I got to the point where I didn't want to grow tomatoes.

Every vegetable has it's pros and cons and a lot of the typical issues found with growing vegetables can depend on where you live. You bring up very valid points about potential issues, but I think it's important to try to find organic solutions to those problems. I am a firm believer in "if there's a will, there's a way".

Thank you for sharing your thoughts.

Tee


----------



## Valj (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a fairly new gardener. Last year I grew tomatoes, eggplant, bell peppers, cucumbers, scallions and an assortment of herbs. This year I wanted to add zucchini and radishes. (You now have me thinking about peas) However, I would also like to grow lettuce so I can make a garden salad without going to the market. Any advice? I've heard it needs cooler temperatures and it gets really hot in the summertime in Georgia. Also any growing tips on yellow or Vadalia onions. Oh, I grow all my veggies in large pots on my front porch.

Great blog. Thanks Jackie Lee for the tweet.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Val - Thank you for your comment. I think adding zucchini and radishes to your vegetable garden is a wonderful idea. Radishes grow very quickly and are very easy to grow. Zucchini can do very well in the summer, but be careful of powdery mildew if you have high humidity. It is best to water them using a soaker hose instead of overhead watering from a water hose nozzle. Also, water them in the morning and not in the evening unless there is sufficient time for the water to evaporate before dark.

As for salad greens, the time to plant them is NOW if you live in a very warm season as they do prefer cooler temperatures. If there is a threat of a night time freeze, a floating row cover will work nicely to protect them. Most lettuces are fairly easy to grow.

If you want to grow onions, I would suggest planting onion sets. They are very easy to plant and have a good success rate. Sowing onion seeds can be difficult because they are so tiny, and they tend to have lower success rates.

If you ever have any questions, or just want to talk vegetable gardening more, please feel free to contact me at any time! Thank you for stopping by and commenting.

Tee


----------



## Annica (Mar 2, 2010)

Someone just asked me for a list of easy to grow veggies so I'll pass on this great post.
Thanks Tee!
xo
Annica
.-= Annica´s last blog ..Make Tea Not War =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Annica! Thank you so much for passing it on  I hope they are able to use the list to grow a great vegetable garden. 

Tee


----------



## Tim1 (May 25, 2010)

Hi I have a quick question. I am a first time gardener. Something keeps cutting the blossoms off my vegetables. What can I do?


----------



## kathryn44 (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you I found this very useful! I am starting my own gardening project and had to do a lot of research about the easiest veggies to grow. I also found this guide quite helpful among other guides from here.


----------

